# Flashing new teamhacksung ICS builds to Fascinate



## gregstamour (Apr 16, 2012)

Just changed my phone from stock to ICS this past weekend and am currently running teamhacksungs build 5 using cm7. If I update to newer builds, is there a build I should flash back to first, or is it acceptable to go from, for example, build 5 to build 8?

Thanks.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

yes just flash build 8 over 5, but make a nandroid backup before hand, then wipe data and flash away. After you have upgrgaded to build 8, just boot back into recovery and select advance restore from the back up recovery menu, then restore data ONLY from your build 5 nandroid...profit!

Also just a fyi, wiping data also wipes the chaches so you DO NOT need to manually wipe all 3. The option to wipe both caches is only there if your not wanting to lose data and flashing the rom/kernel/theme/ or mod does not require it.


----------

